# 2000 A/C Low Pressure Cut-out Switch



## rjr2142 (Mar 21, 2005)

Can anyone tell me where this switch is located? Also, can anyone tell me if there is a sight gage


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

rjr2142 said:


> Can anyone tell me where this switch is located? Also, can anyone tell me if there is a sight gage


the switch is on the compressor. it doubles as the high pressure switch. i cant remember the altima having a sight gauge... i dont have my altima outside at the moment to go and have a looksie though...


----------

